# Early Morning Hummers



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 1, 2019)

1



 
2


 
3


 
4


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 1, 2019)

Great shots, 3 and 4 really catch the iridescence nicely.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice set, it's gotta be #3!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Great shots, 3 and 4 really catch the iridescence nicely.





K9Kirk said:


> Nice set, it's gotta be #3!



Thanks, Gents. #3 is my favorite of these too.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 1, 2019)

Very good shooting...........


----------



## Flying Panda (Aug 1, 2019)

Great set Dean - Have to agree with Jeff & Kirk. The colors are spectacular!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shooting...........





Flying Panda said:


> Great set Dean - Have to agree with Jeff & Kirk. The colors are spectacular!



Thank you both very much for the kindness.


----------



## edsland (Aug 2, 2019)

Great set, you nailed all of them...


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 2, 2019)

Good job on these Dean! Would you mind sharing the back story on camera settings, focal length, setup, etc.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 2, 2019)

edsland said:


> Great set, you nailed all of them...


Thanks, Ed!


smoke665 said:


> Good job on these Dean! Would you mind sharing the back story on camera settings, focal length, setup, etc.


Thank you, @smoke665. No problem at all. I sat my lawn chair up on the sidewalk just far enough away from the feeders so my Sigma 150-500mm would focus at 500, and so the background would be OK in the shots early in the morning and waited for the sunlight to reach the feeders. I always prefocus on the feeders so it doesn't take so long to focus on the birds. All shots were handheld, 500mm, auto focus, auto ISO and shutter priority.

#1 and #2 were f6.3, 1/2500, 800 ISO
#3 was f7.1, 1/2000, 800 ISO
#4 was f6.3, 1/2000, 800ISO


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 2, 2019)

@Dean_Gretsch based on the highlights in the eyes, I was sure you were going to say you used a supplemental flash, but the slight blur on the wings left me guessing. Still excellent shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 2, 2019)

Thank you. No flash at all. The sunlight was coming from behind me.


----------



## Winona (Aug 2, 2019)

These are great!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 3, 2019)

Winona said:


> These are great!


Thank you much!


----------



## CherylL (Aug 3, 2019)

Wow!  Love the close ups.  Great detail!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you, Cheryl. I enjoy sitting on the patio and watching them chase each other and defend their food. Tonight, there was a loud " whack " when two collided midair. I am surprised we don't find them lying on the ground sometimes.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 5, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thank you, Cheryl. I enjoy sitting on the patio and watching them chase each other and defend their food. Tonight, there was a loud " whack " when two collided midair. I am surprised we don't find them lying on the ground sometimes.



They are fun to watch!  There are about 4 regulars that buzz around.  There is one with a red neck and I think that is the male.  He shows up about once a week.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 5, 2019)

CherylL said:


> They are fun to watch! There are about 4 regulars that buzz around. There is one with a red neck and I think that is the male. He shows up about once a week.



Definitely. I was just out 10 minutes ago trying to get pics of them with flash since it's dusk here, but It wouldn't let me get a faster shutter speed than 200, so I scrapped all the tries.


----------

